# Digimon Pioneers (Sign-Ups & Discussion) (M)



## Kung Fu Ferret (Sep 25, 2022)

Plot:
The date is Thursday, August 1st, 2097.  Months after a solar flare wiped out most of Earth's technology, causing billions of lives to be lost, scientists in Japan have found a new hope, completely by accident! They somehow opened a portal to the rumored Digital World! The last remnants of humanity have come from all across the globe to Japan, since the island country was the least affected by the solar flare.

At the moment, the portal to the Digital World can apparently be used freely (both ways), only by those with unknown Courage, Friendship, Love, Knowledge, Sincerity, Reliability, Hope, Light, Kindness, Miracles, or Destiny. A few scientists that made into the Digital World are somehow unable to return.

The scientists have noted that this world is inhabiting by sentient beings known as Digimon, and that both the Digital World and our Planet Earth have mysteriously been intertwined since around the time of the Industrial Revolution. However, the invention of computers on Earth seems to have made the Digital World  really expand practically overnight! This world is apparently much larger than Earth, but is full of danger. Some Digimon are malevolent and despise humans for whatever reason, while many others seem to be on our side, or at least be peaceful.

You are one of eleven youths, Chosen by a mysterious entity from within the portal itself, to each team up with a young Digimon, which you will hatch from an egg, to explore the Digital World and save all of humanity!

Rules: This RP is a soft M rating, so no sex/illegal drugs, only mild blood, and try not to go too crazy with the profanity.
If you need help finding a good Digimon line for your character, please... Shoot me a message on here! I'll be happy to help.
Also, your human character can be anywhere between the ages of 6 and 22!

Available Crests
Courage
Friendship
Love
Knowledge
Sincerity
Reliability
Hope
Light
Kindness
Miracles
Destiny

Also we will be using the same type of Digivice as the one in Adventure: 2020!
Have fun!


Character List

Human name &  Rookie-level Digimon Partner, Crest of _____ (insert  TCoD username here)


Sign up

Human
Name:
Age:
Appearance:
Gender:
Personality:
History:
Crest:
Other:

Digimon
Fresh:
In-Training:
Rookie:
Champion:
Ultimate:
Mega:
Personality:
Other:


I'll figure out my character and post them soon!

UPDATE: Now you need 3 different forms for your Champion, Ultimate and Mega! These are to represent Morality, Wrathfulness, and Harmony in that order! Your main  forms for each stage should be CAPITALIZED. 
Example:
If your Digimon is Agumon, and your Champion possibilities are Greymon, Tuskmon, and Tyrannomon, and you want your intended Champion to be Greymon, you'd put GREYMON in all caps!


----------



## Kung Fu Ferret (Sep 26, 2022)

Human
Name: Eric Benson
Age:  15
Appearance:
Gender:
Personality:
History:
Crest: Knowledge
Other:

Digimon
Fresh:  Pitchmon
In-Training:  Bukamon
Rookie: Kamemon
Champion: GWAPPAMON/Dinohumon/Tortomon
Ultimate: SHAWJAMON/Orochimon/Brachiomon
Mega:  SHAKAMON/Ebonwumon/Dorbickmon
Personality:
Other:

WIP


----------



## storm (Sep 27, 2022)

/in!! also have to ponder a character so that will happen when I'm a little less buried by irl


----------



## Kung Fu Ferret (Sep 27, 2022)

Tyt @storm


----------



## Kung Fu Ferret (Oct 10, 2022)

@storm  feel free to call dibs on a crest. I claimed knowledge


----------

